# Hybrid all the way!



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listings:

HAT 3-way:
Hybrid Audio Technologies 3-way Speaker System * Audiophile * SQ Components | eBay

L1 Pro's:
Hybrid Audio Technologies LEGATIA PRO L1 Tweeters | eBay

L8 pairs:
Brand new Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L8 speakers! Selling in pairs only. | eBay


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Seems like a good deal on the 8's, but he said he bought all 22 pairs for one install in his truck, which seems weird.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I've seen and heard of weirder things lol.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

It's legit. He bough 44 pairs for his truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> It's legit. He bough 44 pairs for his truck.


Haha, thats crazy. Would have been kinda cool to see them all installed in something.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Scott Buwalda said:


> It's legit. He bough 44 pairs for his truck.


He is a very nice guy to deal with too! That's the guy I picked up my pair from.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Seems like a good deal on the 8's, but he said he bought all 22 pairs for one install in his truck, which seems weird.


that is correct. he was going to do a huge IB blow through on his truck. Never got to it then sold the truck, so he has all the new L8's sitting around. .


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> that is correct. he was going to do a huge IB blow through on his truck. Never got to it then sold the truck, so he has all the new L8's sitting around. .


I asked when I purchased a pair of them and he told me that he had 68 of them  (5 for each door and 1 in each kick panel then 56 for the blow through). Would of been pretty damn impressive to see


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

That's insane! But very cool


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

It was to have a hexagonal-shaped retractable "phallus" for lack of a better word, that would extend out of the bed for viewing, but compound load via a blow-through in the truck bed when retracted. It would have done 60 Hz like no one's business.

Dave Brooks is at the pinnacle of class-acts in car audio, so buy with confidence.


----------



## cchrono (Oct 8, 2009)

I purchased a set off him too. Shipped almost as fast as Scott.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> It was to have a hexagonal-shaped retractable "phallus" for lack of a better word, that would extend out of the bed for viewing, but compound load via a blow-through in the truck bed when retracted. It would have done 60 Hz like no one's business.
> 
> Dave Brooks is at the pinnacle of class-acts in car audio, so buy with confidence.



"phallus" giggity :laugh:


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

Just today I was thinking about buying a set of L8 to go with my L1 Pros and L4 and I see this. Thanks for helping me spend more money. Great price on them, didnt they originally go for 800 a set?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

MaxPowers said:


> Just today I was thinking about buying a set of L8 to go with my L1 Pros and L4 and I see this. Thanks for helping me spend more money. Great price on them, didnt they originally go for 800 a set?


$540 as seen here.

I got a pair from Scott and they are very nice indeed.


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

Just received mine today--they are perfect as described. For anyone considering this--do it. Just wish I had the money atm to get a second set.


----------

